# Speaker Size? (1991 NX 2000)



## SashaNX2000 (May 2, 2005)

Is there anywhere online (or simply someone in the know) where I can find out what size speakers go in my 1991 Nissan NX 2000? I've got three blown speakers (they were the originals) and I can't seriously start looking to replace them until I know what size I need. I have the feeling that the fronts are 4"x6" and rears are 6" square... But I'm just paranoid that they're a 6.5" or something. So please, somebody, answer!

Thanks a bunch! Sasha


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, if the nx is like my sentra, its 6.5s all the way around, the fronts were mounted on plates that fit a 6.5in hole, and the rears were just 6.5s that popped in.


----------

